
Mind Hacks: Breaking the news of Eliza's creator's death to her - frisco
http://www.mindhacks.com/blog/2008/04/joseph_weizenbaum_ha.html
======
euccastro
Gem in the comments:

 _You could have been a little compassionate in breaking the news to ELIZA.
Couldn't you see that she/it is in denial?_

------
indiejade
Eliza reminds me of a "character" (the smart computer) in a book called _Death
Match_ by Lincoln Child.

Story in a nutshell, minus spoilers: programmer creates a brilliant "matching
algorithm" (on the Eliza-Like machine) that pairs people with unprecedented
success rates. And then one day those couples start dying.

Great read; highly recommended. The Douglas Preston / Lincoln Child team
writes some excellent books, if you're a lover of Crichton-type SciFi with a
more technical aspect.

P.S.
[http://www.prestonchild.com/solonovels/child/deathmatch/inde...](http://www.prestonchild.com/solonovels/child/deathmatch/index.html)

------
diN0bot
The concept of interacting with smart computers is always interesting
(including this parody and many others), but the implementations always leave
me unsatisfied. I guess that's why I stick with sci.fi for entertainment.

------
grouchyOldGuy
A clever and witty epitaph. It may not please Eliza, but it pleases me.

------
jballanc
Science imitating art imitating science...

------
acangiano
There is something very sad about this.

